

Ask HN: Dev Bootcamps in Asia? - Bebelbop

I would really like to attend a dev bootcamp but don&#x27;t want to move back to the US to attend (living&#x2F;freelancing from Thailand for 1.5+ years). Does anyone have recommendations on dev bootcamps preferably in SE Asia?
======
prasidp
you could check out Bloc as well. here are some reviews:
[http://www.quora.com/Bloc-io/What-have-been-students-
experie...](http://www.quora.com/Bloc-io/What-have-been-students-experiences-
with-Bloc-io)

------
pskittle
you could try the remote programs , On the top of my head hack reactor has one

